# Some help required please



## scots family (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi we are new to cairo and this forum!
Can you help us please....where can we find a shop that we can buy lampshades for table lamps as ours were broken on route to Cairo. We have tired in city stars, shops in New Cairo and a few electircal shops in Maadi to no avail! Thanks


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Have you tried the lamp shade shop in rd 9 opposite mcdonalds?


----------



## scots family (Mar 27, 2012)

Many thanks will visit it at at the weekend!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

There is also a small shop in Rd 233, to the left of where you come out from Rd206, I think.


----------



## scots family (Mar 27, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

scots family said:


> thanks!


If you can't find them there go to Opera square in Cairo there's a shop that I often use.


----------

